# Dead Rabbit V2 (RDA) glass caps



## Tristan Ambross (8/10/20)

Hi all, I’ve recently been on the hunt for the bullet glass cap from trinity glass for my dead rabbit v2 rda. The only place I was able to find was an international site and shipping alone cost more than the cap!! Does anybody know where I could find one? Or does anyone have one that is not in use that I could purchase?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/10/20)

Tristan Ambross said:


> Hi all, I’ve recently been on the hunt for the bullet glass cap from trinity glass for my dead rabbit v2 rda. The only place I was able to find was an international site and shipping alone cost more than the cap!! Does anybody know where I could find one? Or does anyone have one that is not in use that I could purchase?



@Throat Punch 

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/accessories/products/trinity-competition-glass-caps

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

